# Smoked Back Bacon Success!!!



## oompappy (Mar 7, 2006)

Made some smoked Back Bacon last week that turned out Great! 
I never made it before but I'll definitely be doing it again.
Started with a 7.5 lb whole boneless pork loin, trimmed most but not 
all surface fat, cut into 3 equal lengths.

1 tablespoon Morton TenderQuick per pound of meat.
1 teaspoon sugar per pound of meat.
2 teaspoons total Oompappy Rub for pork.
Mix well, apply evenly to loin, put in zip lock bags 
and place in coldest part of fridge for 3 to 5 days, 
(3 days 18 hours on this one) turning over daily.
Take out of bags and rinse meat really, really well 
under ice cold water, pat dry and back in fridge 
uncovered for 3 hours.
Slow smoked with Hickory for 9 hours at 145* to 160* to
internal temp of 125*.
When removed from smoker I basted lightly with boiling 
maple syrup and immediately dredged and rolled in 
yellow cornmeal. Let cool, bag and refrigerate. 
Slice off what you need and cook in oiled skillet.

I didn't take any pics of the process but here's 
some of the finished product....


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 7, 2006)

wow, gret looking plate there Pap!  I've done the buckboard bacon, might have to try that soon!  Still have some cure from Great Mountain, is it the same for back bacon?


----------



## Puff1 (Mar 7, 2006)

Hey Pappy, is that kinda' like Canadin bacon? Can you use any kind of rub, and why roll it in cornmeal? I'd like to give it a try :!:


----------



## oompappy (Mar 7, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> wow, gret looking plate there Pap!  I've done the buckboard bacon, might have to try that soon!  Still have some cure from Great Mountain, is it the same for back bacon?



Not sure Capt., I havn't tried the buckboard yet but it's on my ToDo list.


----------



## oompappy (Mar 7, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Hey Pappy, is that kinda' like Canadin bacon? Can you use any kind of rub, and why roll it in cornmeal? I'd like to give it a try :!:



Yep, Canadian Bacon. Except in Canada!
The cornmeal keeps the "rind" dry, I guess, and gives nice little crispy 
bits when you cook it.
Yes, you could probably use any of your favorite rubs, in a pinch  :razz:


----------



## Griff (Mar 7, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Hey Pappy, is that kinda' like Canadin bacon? Can you use any kind of rub, and why roll it in cornmeal? I'd like to give it a try :!:



Canuks also call it peameal bacon.

Griff


----------



## Green Hornet (Mar 7, 2006)

One of my fav Bob & Doug McKenzie scene. There are eating cheese and ask the American what kind of cheese? He says American. They say, in Canada we call Canadian Bacon- Back Bacon...so I guess you call this Back- Cheese? Eh? The guy looks at em stupid and says NO.
Final product looks tastey! I like what you did with it in the "Grilling" section too. :!:


----------



## Puff1 (Mar 8, 2006)

Hey Pappy can i use regular salt instead of the tender quick?


----------



## Griff (Mar 8, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Hey Pappy can i use regular salt instead of the tender quick?



Puff, I think you need the nitrates in the TenderQuick for the cure to work.

Griff


----------



## Puff1 (Mar 8, 2006)

Griff said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Isn't there nitrates in salt?   Gettin' any warmer up there Griff?


----------



## Shawn White (Mar 9, 2006)

way to go eh =D> 

looks great Oompappy, I've sure enjoyed the stuff I made on the WSM, did the Tenderquick thing as well

did 4 loins smoked with hickory and maple wood, sliced, vac packed and gave away for Xmas gifts along with other smoked stuffs ... best compliment '...they were fighting over who got the last of the back bacon' ...  lol ... highly recommended cook

what is this oiled skillet business though, dude ya gotta fry it in BUTTER   heh


----------



## Griff (Mar 9, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Isn't there nitrates in salt?  Gettin' any warmer up there Griff?



There are no nitrates in table salt. It is straight sodium chloride. Thanks for asking about the weather. It was 17* when I came to work this morning. The big thing is that the days are getting longer.

Griff


----------



## Puff1 (Mar 9, 2006)

Griff said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I found some of that Tender Quick at the butcher, 50 down here today, it won't be long. Thanks Griff :!:


----------



## Steve McMurtry (Mar 9, 2006)

what is this oiled skillet business though, dude ya gotta fry it in BUTTER heh

Shawn, you took the buttered words right out of my mouth! eh!

BACK BACON, AND A COLD TWO FOUR OF CANADIAN!
MMMMM BREAKFAST OF CANADIANS

Cheers, my fellow wannbe Hoser's


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 10, 2006)

take off, you hoser.


----------



## Steve McMurtry (Mar 10, 2006)

it's hoser EH!

Cheers


----------

